# Aqua Therapy report: Kings are back! Guess the weight.



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

We fished yesterday about 20 miles out Pensacola pass. This was one nice fish Greit put a whopping on. Her biggest fish ever, and was probably the biggest king ever for us. We also caught several nice blackfin tuna and some very big ajs. Along with mixed box of bottom fish.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

38.43lbs


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Hall Pass said:


> We fished yesterday about 20 miles out Pensacola pass. This was one nice fish Greit put a whopping on. Her biggest fish ever, and was probably the biggest king ever for us. We also caught several nice blackfin tuna and some very big ajs. Along with mixed box of bottom fish.


Nice!:thumbsup: how was the waves :blink: The wife and I was thinking about going out but she has other mother day plans. But those are some nice pictures. :notworthy:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

40ish

Great report


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

42.3 lbs 

Good job!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hall Pass said:


> We fished yesterday about 20 miles out Pensacola pass. This was one nice fish Greit put a whopping on. Her biggest fish ever, and was probably the biggest king ever for us. We also caught several nice blackfin tuna and some very big ajs. Along with mixed box of bottom fish.


What are you catching the black fin tuna on


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

48lber? Good fish!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That fish has to be over 50, stud. Nice tuna as well, great trip!


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

63.78


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

what do i win?


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mid forties plenty of girth


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Due to the girth I will guess that it weighed 42.3 lbs.

I would also like to know what you caught the tuna on. My normal crew went out last week and I wasnt able to join, but they came across a school but they couldnt get a bite to save their life. They chased them for over an hour without any luck. Trolling everything but the kitchen sink, and I believe they tried chunking as well.
Anyways, very nice catch out there!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

44.5


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm guessing 46 lb.s but when are we going to know the answer? Look's like free-lining live baits with some bonita chunks involved. 
Come on Hall Pass, close the loop and dish the facts.


----------



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

*Mongo King*

I'm thinkin 59.375lbs Really nice king. I was out there Wed. and nada on deep divers.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Nice photo*

It's a keeper, 40-46 lb.Get back out and catch a dozen more. Tuesday afternoon thru Friday look great.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

52lbs


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

35lbs, great pics/water looks awsome!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

54.26


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

42.5


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks like we won't know untill no one cares any more lol!


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

We did not have the fish weighed, but fish calculator with measurements was at 51 lbs. Everything was caught on live bait. Now we need some fish like that for the upcoming tournaments.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Hall Pass said:


> We did not have the fish weighed, but fish calculator with measurements was at 51 lbs. Everything was caught on live bait. Now we need some fish like that for the upcoming tournaments.


What were the measurements? Fork length and girth?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I felt good about the two I caught yesterday until I looked at those pics!! Nice fish!!!! I think both of mine together may have weighed half of what that that king weighed!!


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

That thing is a beast Adam!!

Guys, I ran into him on Monday and he said it was over 50. Look at how deep that things is!


----------



## Cwmart10 (Apr 14, 2012)

we will NEVER know for sure


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Cwmart10 said:


> we will NEVER know for sure


Lol absolutely right..... I love how we were all asked to guess the weight of the smoker king, and then after 2 pages worth of guesses we get the ol "bait and switch" and are informed that the fish was never actually weighed. Lol classic!
Got us!! Hahahaha


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

59x28 Sorry I posted and wasted your time.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Hall Pass said:


> 59x28 Sorry I posted and wasted your time.


It was a good report!! You were asking people to guess the weight because you didn't weight it and were curious, not because you weighed it and wanted to see who could guess it but I guess some folks missed that. Fish looks easily over 50 to me, nice work!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Hall Pass said:


> 59x28 Sorry I posted and wasted your time.


I was just busting your balls, and I'm truly not bashing you. My post definitely seemed a little "dickish" after I read it, and that was not my intent.... I just wanted to bust your balls in a friendly way, but typing/text is tough to decipher the tone. I was under the impression that you knew the weight and wanted everyone to guess. Awesome fish for sure, and great report! Thank you for sharing with all of us.... Definitely not a waste of time. I apologize for coming off rude. Just giving you a hard time in good fun.


----------

